# Wow just wow



## SilverBullet08 (Apr 4, 2021)

Wow

https://www.ebay.com/itm/143992312940?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2021)

I think we have a winner for Ebay "Moron of the Week". Of course if you believe the story a ragged out '56 Phantom just sold for $6 or 7k! V/r Shawn


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Apr 4, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I think we have a winner for Ebay "Moron of the Week". Of course if you believe the story a ragged out '56 Phantom just sold for $6 or 7k! V/r Shawn



No I just looked it up she still selling the green phantom for seven grand and she added more to her insane rant.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2021)

Stingray bicycle frame. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. The frame has never been  used . Its basically  new been  storing  it since  bought


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Apr 9, 2021)

Doesn't even look like a vintage frame. It just looks like one of those low-quality repops from the last 10 years. Look at the welds, the chainring! I doubt I could make $20 on what's for sale in that ad.


----------



## ChopESurf (Apr 10, 2021)

Right up there with this one
https://www.ebay.com/itm/293847363519?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 10, 2021)

ChopESurf said:


> Right up there with this one
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/293847363519?campid=5335809022




What era? In the future another hundred years? than maybe the price would be ok


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey folks, that's a five thousand dollar frame!  Clean it up and sell it for double!  LOL. The part that gets me is that after paying this nut five thousand dollars, she's still going to make you pay the $46.95 to ship it to you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2021)

ChopESurf said:


> Right up there with this one
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/293847363519?campid=5335809022



Yep that one has been in there at least a couple of years. The guy is delusional. V/r Shawn


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 10, 2021)

ChopESurf said:


> Right up there with this one
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/293847363519?campid=5335809022



Ha ha! Note that the seller says "it is defenectly in need for restoration".  Some people "defenectly" need their heads examined.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 11, 2021)

ChopESurf said:


> Right up there with this one
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/293847363519?campid=5335809022



This clown only wants $357.30 for shipping!!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 11, 2021)

mickeyc said:


> This clown only wants $357.30 for shipping!!




To my location it's $665 for shipping!


----------



## Neal405 (Apr 16, 2021)

The green phantom has now appeared on Etsy!  Big price drop!


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Apr 18, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> The green phantom has now appeared on Etsy!  Big price drop!View attachment 1392541



Well at least you can do monthly payments on it happy happy joy joy


----------

